# Quick Q re: insurance



## aaronjb (Jul 31, 2003)

I'm guessing most of you on here are, how can I put it politely..

Somewhat more experienced in life than me.. (read: older) 

But - those with modified cars, do you declare all mods? And if so, who did you find that was reasonable for covering your cars?

I had not a lot (well, zero) of luck finding someone to insure a modified 300ZX, and given that insurance on the GTR is even more (£1800 vs £800), I can imagine that's gonna be even harder.. (Still definitely want to get one though, as soon as the Z is finished and ready to move on to pastures new..)

Just wondering 

(Feel free to move this thread to anywhere else, if it's not insurance related enough )


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Aaron,

Just how experienced are you ?

Contact Tett Hamilton, on 01275 792270, and ask to speak with Damian Chapel, quote referance SKY 1, he will be able to advise you on costs and declarations etc.


----------



## aaronjb (Jul 31, 2003)

Only 25 sadly (wishing my life away for cheaper insurance! ).

I shall give them a tinkle though - thanks Jason.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

You may find that Tettt are unable to provide you with good value ( due to your lack of experience  ) but they will be able to advise you, they really do know what they are talking about.


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

I'm 25 and had no probs with Adrian Flux. But expect to pay a lot for the privilege.


----------

